# Suche Ultraschall- Abstandssensor für Regenwasserzisterne



## Controllfreak (4 Juni 2009)

Für meinen Regenwasserzisterne benötige ich noch einen Ultraschall-Abstandssensor mit 0-10V oder 4-20mA. Messbereich ungefähr 0,3m -2,5 m.
Wen jemand von Euch so ein Teil (gerne auch gebraucht und funktionsfähig) rumliegen hat; bitte melden.


----------



## Hermann (4 Juni 2009)

es geht sicher auch günstiger als ultraschall,
stichwort: hydrostatischer druckaufnehmer


----------



## mariob (4 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
habbich vielleicht was gebrauchtes günstiges herumliegen, ich schaue morgen mal in den Keller, melde Dich mal per PN das ich das nicht vergesse.... Bin leider momentan etwas mit den völlig verblödeten Mardern und dem Schremmpschen Wunderwerk etwas bsy.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (5 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
Fehlanzeige, die Dinger haben zwei Schaltausgänge, mit Potis konfigurierbar, sind Turck, leider nix analoges. War halt ein Versuch....

Sorry
Mario


----------



## Controllfreak (5 Juni 2009)

Trotzdem, vielen Dank


----------



## Lars Weiß (5 Juni 2009)

Selbst ist der Mann:

http://www.shop.robotikhardware.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=133


----------

